# Is it legal to take rocks?



## brandonjh00 (Nov 2, 2004)

This is off the fishing topic, but this is the best group to ask..

1. Is it legal to take rocks from the river?

2. Where is a good spot to get rocks without walking far back to the car with them? (close to dublin)

I ask because I am building a "garden pond" at the house and want to get large, flat river rock. Does anyone know of another good place to get them?


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

don't know if it's legal or not, but I got some from the darby in my fish tank


----------



## CowgirlBebop (Jun 7, 2005)

It's not legal. Call a landscaper / garden store, they can deliver it to you. 

As for aquariums, dealers now have very realistic looking "stones" made from resin that are much more suitable than the real thing. You don't have to worry about scratches or breaks in the glass from heavy stones and there's no possibility of pollutants or minerals leeching from them into your water.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes illegal. All property is owned by someone.
So this is in the same category as digging up flowers, trees, topsoil, etc.

I steal mine where I won't get caught.

There is a sign at Marblehead. "Do not take stones". These rocks are so perfect I can barley resist.

...


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

How about taking them from public lakes???


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> How about taking them from public lakes???


 It's a great place to get picnic tables and toilet paper  Bushes and flowers too.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

If ur intrested in purchasing the stone u can try Coffman stone which is on taylor station rd in Gahana or u might want to try Columbus Limestone which is on frank road right next to the trash dump. U could also try hines stone which is off of west broad right before u get to I-70 they all carry the type of rock u r looking for. sorry for not having any of their phone numbers off hand


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Didn't know it was illegal. When I was very young my parents got stone from the Grand River that they used in building a house. Maybe it wasn't illegal back then.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

A good place to get them without paying is to find a friend that has a creek on their property and then you can get your friend to let you take them from the creek. If you are looking at state owned land, then you are stealing from the state or getting more for you taxes, however you want to look at it. lol I bet I know how the authorities look at it though!

CG


----------

